# La cocinera ha frito/ ha freído la carne.



## miguell

Hola todos.
¿Podéis indicarme la forma acecuada en tal frase?:

La cocinera ha frito/ ha freído la carne.

¿Es posible que las dos formas sean correctas?


----------



## torrebruno

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Solo la primera.


----------



## oa2169

"La cocinera *fritó* la carne" como una segunda opción (colombiana).

DRAE, conjugación del verbo "fritar":

*Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito
*frité
fritaste
_*fritó*_
fritamos
fritasteis / fritaron
fritaron​


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> Solo la primera.



Lo siento, Torre.
_Imprimir, freír _y_ proveer_ son los únicos verbos que tienen doble participio.
Tanto_ frito _como _freído _son válidos.
Del DPD


> 2. Tiene dos participios: el regular _freído y el irregular frito. Ambos se utilizan indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos... _



En Córdoba he escuchado muchas veces _freído._


----------



## mirx

María ha freído los churros, por eso están fritos.

Yo sólo uso frito como adjetivo participio, lo mismo morir, imprimir y otros dos que se me escapan.


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí se usa exclusivamente la forma 'freído' y, además, la expresión:


> *estar frito.
> 1.* fr. coloq. _Am_. Hallarse en situación difícil, estar inutilizado o fracasado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

miguell said:


> ¿Es posible que las dos formas sean correctas?



Ninguna es correcta.

La cocinera frió la carne.

(¡Alto ahí! Olvidé decir: en México, ninguna es correcta. Ya sé que iban a pegar el grito en el cielo)


----------



## Erreconerre

miguell said:


> Hola todos.
> ¿Podéis indicarme la forma acecuada en tal frase?:
> 
> La cocinera ha frito/ ha freído la carne.
> 
> ¿Es posible que las dos formas sean correctas?



Freído.
_La cocinera aún no ha freído la carne_. Pero _carne frita en aceite vegetal_.

De la misma manera, y usando otro verbo, diremos:
_El gobernante ha sido* elegido *este domingo_, un gobernante *elegido *democráticamente.
Pero _éste es el presidente *electo.* 
_


----------



## Pinairun

Erreconerre said:


> De la misma manera, y usando otro verbo, diremos:
> _El gobernante ha sido* elegido *este domingo_, un gobernante *elegido *democráticamente.
> Pero _éste es el presidente *electo.*
> _


Disculpen el off-topic, por favor:
Solo será _electo _antes de tomar posesión de su cargo.


----------



## torrebruno

Uaaaaaaah, hasta el corvejón. Aunque bien podria excusarme con algo de zona de exclusión lingüística ("bueno en mi casa no es correcto"), asumiré mi hignorancia y sin que la señá docta me lo diga, escribiré mi plana para mañana: un millón de veces _proveer, freir e imprimir._


----------



## miguell

¡Qué  discusión ha estallado por mi pregunta! Gracias por todo. Querría concluir vuestras respuestas un poco: 

En castellano de España se dice:

La cocinera ha frito la carne. 
La cocinera ha freído la carne. 

En español latinoamericano la forma preferida es:

La cocinera frió/fritó* la carne.

¿Ahora está bien?

*  solo en Colombia y zonas de influencia


----------



## oa2169

miguell said:


> ¡Qué  discusión ha estallado por mi pregunta! Gracias por todo. Querría concluir vuestras respuestas un poco:
> 
> En castellano de España se dice:
> 
> La cocinera ha frito la carne.
> La cocinera ha freído la carne. (según la nueva declaración de RAE)
> 
> En español latinoamericano la forma preferida es:
> 
> La cocinera frió la carne.
> 
> ¿Ahora está bien?



Una salvedad con Colombia, donde diríamos "La cocinera fritó la carne", aunque en otros casos se usaría "freir".


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pues yo siempre pensé que "he freído" era una falta de ortografía propia de incultos, y que la forma correcta era "he frito". De hecho, en España no se dice nunca "frité" sino "freí". ¿Puede aclararme alguien si las formas "freído, frité", etc han sido aceptadas por la RAE recientemente o hace mucho tiempo?


----------



## Pinairun

alberto gonzalez said:


> Pues yo siempre pensé que "he freído" era una falta de ortografía propia de incultos, y que la forma correcta era "he frito". De hecho, en España no se dice nunca "frité" sino "freí". ¿Puede aclararme alguien si las formas "freído, frité", etc han sido aceptadas por la RAE recientemente o hace mucho tiempo?



La forma _freído_, como participio del verbo _freír_, aparece por primera vez en el diccionario de la RAE de 1791.

Y _fritar _hizo su aparición en el DRAE de 1925 como usado en Colombia y Salamanca.

Se puede ver en el NTLLE (Nuevo tesoro lexicográfico de la lengua española)


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pinairun said:


> La forma _freído_, como participio del verbo _freír_, aparece por primera vez en el diccionario de la RAE de 1791.
> 
> Y _fritar _hizo su aparición en el DRAE de 1925 como usado en Colombia y Salamanca.
> 
> Se puede ver en el NTLLE (Nuevo tesoro lexicográfico de la lengua española)


Gracias por tu información, siempre tan valiosa.


----------



## tigre1950

Pinairun said:


> La forma _freído_, como participio del verbo _freír_, aparece por primera vez en el diccionario de la RAE de 1791.
> 
> *Y fritar hizo su aparición en el DRAE de 1925 como usado en Colombia y Salamanca.
> *
> Se puede ver en el NTLLE (Nuevo tesoro lexicográfico de la lengua española)


Y _fritar _hizo su aparición en el DRAE de 1925 como usado en Colombia y Salamanca* y también en Venezuela (aunque no lo diga).
Saludos.*


----------



## Erreconerre

miguell said:


> En español latinoamericano la forma preferida es:
> 
> La cocinera frió/fritó la carne.
> 
> ¿Ahora está bien?



En México el verbo _fritar_ es desconocido.


----------



## Vampiro

miguell said:


> En español latinoamericano la forma preferida es:
> 
> La cocinera frió/fritó la carne.
> 
> ¿Ahora está bien?



¡No!
"Fritó" sólo en Colombia y zonas de influencia.
_


----------



## Minu_minu

> _Imprimir, freír y proveer son los únicos verbos que tienen doble participio.
> Tanto frito como freído son válidos.
> Del DPD_



Que la RAE lo acepte no significa que sea la mejor opción.
La RAE tiene sus normas. Luego si ve que la mayoría de la gente emplea mal las excepciones, va diciendo por ahí he freído, me he proveído, he imprimido............ No le queda más remedio que aceptarlas como alternativas válidas. La RAE se va adaptando a los cambios.

Pero que esté aceptado no significa que no sea vulgar.

Nadie va diciendo el no aceptado, rompido. "me he rompido el brazo". La gente dice "me he roto el brazo".
Con freído y con proveído.......me parecen iguales que rompido. Formas vulgares o malas (aunque estén aceptadas freído y proveído).

Imprimido es diferente. La gente usaba más imprimido que impreso. Y en ámbitos académicos te encuentras a personas que emplean una u la otra. No resulta vulgar decir imprimido. Pero decir freído y proveído a mi juicio sí suenan mal.

Y bueno en las academias de idiomas me imagino que les enseñarán "impreso, frito y provisto".

Igual que a ti en inglés te enseñan "light" y no "lite" O te enseñan "learnt " y no "learned" aunque sean válidos ambos participios, pero a lo mejor en un examen pones learned y lo tachan.


----------



## Vampiro

Será el sereno, pero "La cocinera ha frito la carne" por acá suena a Tarzán.
Y conste que no estoy calificando a Tarzán de vulgar.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> María ha freído los churros, por eso están fritos.
> 
> Yo sólo uso frito como adjetivo participio, lo mismo morir, imprimir y otros dos que se me escapan.



De acuerdo contigo, en México no se usa el verbo fritar sino freír por lo tanto la cocinera ha freído... pollo frito.


----------



## KirkandRafer

mirx said:


> María ha freído los churros, por eso están fritos.
> 
> Yo sólo uso frito como adjetivo participio, lo mismo morir, imprimir y otros dos que se me escapan.


Muy de acuerdo, pero solo una cosita: ¿de verdad usas "morido"? ¿Es común? Siempre lo había considerado un error garrafal.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

KirkandRafer said:


> Muy de acuerdo, pero solo una cosita: ¿de verdad usas "morido"? ¿Es común? Siempre lo había considerado un error garrafal.



Bueno, _morido_, pues sí, garrafal... para los que sí han tenido la oportunidad de ir a la escuela más de... 3 años, digamos.


----------



## Bashti

Aunque ambas cosas sean correctas, qué mal me suena. No imagino a nadie a quien hayan freído ni mucho menos fritado  a tiros. ¿Alguien se ha comido un  huevo freído o fritado, al menos en España? ¿A qué pueden saber unos boquerones freídos?


----------



## mirx

KirkandRafer said:


> Muy de acuerdo, pero solo una cosita: ¿de verdad usas "morido"? ¿Es común? Siempre lo había considerado un error garrafal.


No, me refería a "muerto" que algunas personas usan en lugar de "matado": _El reo fue muerto de un navajazo.
_


----------



## mirx

Bashti said:


> Aunque ambas cosas sean correctas, qué mal me suena. No imagino a nadie a quien hayan freído ni mucho menos fritado  a tiros. ¿Alguien se ha comido un  huevo freído o fritado, al menos en España? ¿A qué pueden saber unos boquerones freídos?



Repito, Bashti, que no son intercambiables, al menos no en el contexto mexicano. Uno se come un huevo *frito* después de que este ha sido freído.


----------



## torrebruno

Ciertamente que el uso y constumbre nos determina el cerebelo de forma diferente según zonas.
¿Por qué los boquerones, o las acedías, o los salmonetes, o el bacalao, o la pescada, o los choquitos, ñam, ñam, o las puntillitas, o las gambitas _rebozás_, o el adobito que acaba de salir, etc. está siempre bien frito y sin embargo a mí en muchas ocasiones me han freído a preguntas?


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> No, me refería a "muerto" que algunas personas usan en lugar de "matado": _El reo fue muerto de un navajazo.
> _



Es un caso de voz pasiva, resto del antiguo uso causativo del verbo _morir_:


> Aparece en construcciones pasivas, lo hace, en realidad, con el sentido que corresponde a _matar: «Selicho fue muerto a golpes por sus propios funcionarios» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); _se trata, en realidad, de un resto vigente del antiguo uso causativo de morir (‘hacer que [alguien] deje de vivir’, esto es, ‘matar’), normal en épocas pasadas: _«¡Ciérrese la puerta de la venta! ¡Miren no se vaya nadie, que han muerto aquí a un hombre!» (Cervantes Quijote I [Esp. 1605])._



DPD, _morir_, punto 2


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Es un caso de voz pasiva, resto del antiguo uso causativo del verbo _morir_:
> 
> 
> DPD, _morir_, punto 2



Ajá, eso mismo.


----------



## Bashti

mirx said:


> Repito, Bashti, que no son intercambiables, al menos no en el contexto mexicano. Uno se come un huevo *frito* después de que este ha sido freído.



O sea que si uno está muerto será porque lo han morido.


----------



## mirx

Bashti said:


> O sea que si uno está muerto será porque lo han morido.


 Je, algo así.


----------



## Elxenc

Bashti said:


> Aunque ambas cosas sean correctas, qué mal me suena. No imagino a nadie a quien hayan freído (participio REGULAR) ni mucho menos fritado  a tiros. ¿Alguien se ha comido un  huevo freído frito (porque aquí es un adjetivo, y freído es el participio REGULAR de freír. *Aunque yo si que me he comido un huevo freído por mi madre que estaba muy bien frito)*) o fritado, al menos en España? ¿A qué pueden saber unos boquerones  fritos  freídos (aquí no se puede usar porque es un adjetivo- están fritos, estan cocidos, estan crudos, están verdes... etc.  -adjetivos-)?



Yo soy de los que todavía hace la distinción entre el participio REGULAR- freído- y el adjetivo-frito- (que el uso ha "participado"). Para mi es común y correctísima la frase : He  freído durante tanto tiempo la carne que ha quedado demasiado frita. Aunque, ya estoy cansado de dar explicaciones y enseñar manuales de gramática, y busco una perífrasis para no usar lo que para mí es "incorrecto" 
Este uso de freído lo he encontrado en varias partes de Castilla. Todos los usuarios con el resquemor de que le han llamado más de una vez la atención, a pesar de haber consultado la gramática y comprobado que era un uso correcto, cada vez menos habitual, pero todavía correcto. En las gramáticas dan como primer participio freído, después frito. Aún quedan varios verbos con el participio vacilante por la sobreposición del adjetivo. Pasa algo similar con el verbo predecir. ¿No habéis oído nunca el participio "predecido"? El hombre del tiempo ha predecido mal tiempo para este fin de semana. El verbo romper ha finalizado su camino y ya nadie "ahora" (en otros siglos Sí) dice rompido en lugar de roto (excepto los niños que son "cuadriculados" y aplican la regla general a la lengua, y dicen "rompido"; y lo que nos cuesta que digan roto. Bueno, en Aragón y concretamente en Calanda, se dice todavía  la "rompida de la hora" http://blumuneando.blogspot.com.es/2011/04/la-rompida-de-la-hora-calanda-2011.html



Infinitivo:freírGerundio:friendoParticipio:*freído*, frito   (el subrayado es mío)


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> Será el sereno, pero "La cocinera ha frito la carne" por acá suena a Tarzán.
> Y conste que no estoy calificando a Tarzán de vulgar.
> _



En mi casa, Vampiro, esa es la forma usual: _Ya he frito la carne_ (cocinera no la tenemos).


----------



## Bashti

Como existen los participios regulares y los irregulares, es normal que cada cual use el que mas le guste. Como, ademas, el participio siempre es un adjetivo, salvo en el caso de que vaya acompañado del verbo haber, se puede optar por usar ambos en una frase para no repetirse. Ejemplo: he imprimido este documento pero  ha quedado muy mal impreso.

Los participios irregulares son producto de la evolución del lenguaje y creoo que es una cuestión de gustos y también local, respetabilisima en cualquier caso.

Yo tengo, como todos, mis propias preferencias y los uso como los he oído usar en mi entorno.


----------



## cristalito

*» 			He freído/frito*
*P:* Me gustaría saber si es correcto decir: «He freído un huevo».
*R:* Puede usar cualquiera de los dos participios en la formación de los tiempos compuestos (freído o frito), aunque se registra un uso mayoritario del participio irregular: _he frito._

*» 			freír*
*P:* Quisiera saber cuál es la forma correcta del verbo feir en presente estoy friendo o frito?
*R:* Friendo es la forma de gerundio y freído / frito son las formas de participio (regular e irregular, respectivamente) del verbo freír. Si usted quiere conjugar «estar + gerundio de freír» debe conjugar el verbo estar en el tiempo que desee y posponerle en todos los casos su gerundio, "friendo": estoy friendo, estás friendo, ..., estaba friendo, estabas friendo, ..., etc. Los dos participios se pueden usar indistintamente en las formas verbales compuestas: «He freído/frito el pescado»; «Ya había freído / frito las piezas de pollo cuando llegamos». En calidad de susantivo o adjetivo, sin embargo, debe emplearse la forma irregular: «Aquí se come el mejor pescado frito de todo el litoral»; «Acompañaron la carne con fritos de calabacín y de coliflor».


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Estoy freído!
Digo... frito.


----------

